# Nica Libre Nica Libre Principe Cigar Review - Nice smoke with good potential



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little stogie burned perfectly, looked nice and tasted very good. I think will be even better once they've aged in my humidor. This has it's...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Nica Libre Principe Cigar Review - Nice smoke with good potential


----------

